# Mini nubian..I think not



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

I was just doing a whole bunch of research today and I've come to the conclusion by two goats are NOT mini nubians. I was told by the breeder they were f1's. Then I called her out on it and she said "o well they have some alpine in them too" she didn't have the parents on site but had the uncle. Or so I was told. I'm so stupid for believe her. I was new to goats then and just took her word for it  I feel so mad and hurt. Thanks for reading my rant I needed to get that off my chest


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Here's some pics of them


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Definitely some alpine in them... Do you like them? I was told wrong about what some of mine were, but I like them and now I know;-)


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes I truly love my girls they're so silly ! I just wish I knew what they really were so when the time comes to sell their babies I know what they are.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh man....I'd be mad too...they look more alpine than nubian


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

I was wondering if they are alpine nubian cross. I don't see any nigerian in them.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The white and black one definitely has some Nubian in her with those ears. How tall are they? How old?


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

They are a year and prolly up to my hip. I'm 5 feet


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Up to your hip at their shoulder or their head? If it's their shoulder definitely not Minis if it's their head, then yeah they could be minis...


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We have an F1 mini Nubian who's the same size as a smallish full Nubian, so I think that who they take after means more in terms of size at that generation. However, I do see more Alpine in them. In fact, the lighter one looks closer to a mini Alpine than a mini Nubian to me.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

TripleBSfarm said:


> Here's some pics of them
> View attachment 90946
> View attachment 90947


They are beautiful either way!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

lol id say they have some nubian in em and a lot of something else...


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Lol their heads come up to my hip. I have two alpine Nubian wethers that are the same height as these girls. But they don't have this much color. That's why I think they have something else in them..???


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

here the girls are by my pygmy buck and the alpine Nubian wethers.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

for size comparison


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably not mini's then... I'd say Alpine/Saanen cross for the lighter not. Alpine and Nubian for the black & white one...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First generation mini Nubians aren't much smaller than regular Nubians. It is possible they are first generation.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

For the lighter one -penny- it is possible she is first generation. But for daphne the darker one im not sure. The lady I got her from said she has some alpine in her not a lot though.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So hard to guess when they have more than one breed, isn't it? But the lighter one is beautiful


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Ah it's a pain. Especially when the person u buy them from don't tell ya nothing. O well when they have babies I will just sell them as an "I don't know" breed lol!!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Or sell them as 100% Purebred Cuteness!  Seriously, the "airplane ears on the black and white girl are a dead giveaway she's only art Nubian at best, and I agree with the others about the Alpine in 'em both!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Karen said:


> Or sell them as 100% Purebred Cuteness!  Seriously, the "airplane ears on the black and white girl are a dead giveaway she's only art Nubian at best, and I agree with the others about the Alpine in 'em both!


A "mini nubian" would be only part nubian anyway... 50%

I have a "mini nubian" named Myra. She's growing bigger than a mini but will likely be smaller than a standard.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Okay everyone the breeder told me my goats mom was 3/4 nubian 1/4 alpine and dad was whole nigerian. So what does that make her? I can't figure out the fraction part.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

37.5% Nubian, 12.5% Alpine, and 50% Nigerian. So yes, she's a mini Nubian with a little Alpine mixed in.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

50% nigi
And then the Nubian would take up 75% of the other 50% and Alpine 25% of the 50% So whatever that is. 

I'd just call her 50% nigi 35% Nubian and 15% Alpine to make it easier.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok thanks Dayna!


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks Sylvia !!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You were definitely misled, but you sure ended up with a couple of sweet looking girls!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> You were definitely misled, but you sure ended up with a couple of sweet looking girls!


I agree!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

It is too bad when people can't be truthful. I always try to tell a buyer everything -even the bad things about their personality. It would only hurt my name to give bad information.


----------



## chiefdion (Apr 25, 2015)

no. sorry they were misleading (another word for lying). anyway, they definetly look like mini-alpines.
i have a f1 mini-nubian. 1 way to tell if f1 is the airplane ears.
mine is 6 months old and her shoulders are knee high, she is very calm.
good luck with her a mini just not the one they said.
i'd so you a picture but it's asking for http:, and i don't know what that is??
aha you can add extensions i beat em sorry ranting


----------

